# [risolto]info qlist

## polslinux

Volevo vedere quanti pacchetti slotted ho nel mio sistema...ho dato quindi 

```
qlist -S
```

e mi ha elencato una miriade di pacchetti con un numeo di fianco...tipo:

```
x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds 0

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme 0

x11-themes/gnome-themes 0

x11-themes/gtk-engines 2

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme 0

x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop 0

```

Che significa?Last edited by polslinux on Wed Sep 08, 2010 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

categoria/pacchetto SLOT

----------

## polslinux

ma significa che occupa 2 slot??

----------

## Onip

un pacchetto non occupa due slot.

Ci sono pacchetto "slottati" che significa che è possibile averne installate più versioni in contemporanea. Prendi ad esempio

```
$ eix -e wxGTK

[D] x11-libs/wxGTK

     Available versions:  

   (2.6)   2.6.4.0-r6

   (2.8)   2.8.10.1-r5 ~2.8.11.0

   (2.9)   ~2.9.1

   {X debug doc gnome gstreamer odbc opengl pch sdl tiff unicode}

     Installed versions:  2.8.11.0(2.8)(02:20:19 02/07/2010)(X doc gnome gstreamer opengl sdl tiff -debug -odbc -pch)

     Homepage:            http://wxwidgets.org/

     Description:         GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit.

```

È possibile avere fino a 3 versioni, una per slot, installate in contemporanea. Quindi puoi avere, ad esempio, la 2.6.4.0-r6 e la 2.8.10.1-r5 allo stesso tempo sul tuo pc, ma non puoi avere la 2.8.10.1-r5 e la 2.8.11.0 perchè sono nello stesso slot (2. :Cool: . Chiaro?

----------

## polslinux

ahhhh ok capito!

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## polslinux

ahhhh ok capito!

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

